# [SOLVED] Need help choosing components for new computer



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

So I'm building a computer to play Mirror's Edge and Call of Duty: World at War on (I of course won't only do that, stuff like Adobe Flash, and recording gameplay, etc. but that's the main thing I'm worrying about, whatever else is whatever else). I'm only going to do Intel and NVIDIA stuff for the CPU and GPU, other than that I don't know. I got the M.E specs from the back of the box and a friend, and the COD:WAW ones from game-debate. 
I can't just list the specs because that's what I need help with, so just bear with me.

M.E Needs a pentium dual-core at 2.80 GHz, and COD:WAW needs Core 2 duo at 1.8 GHz. I'm figuring a Core 2 Duo and 2._ GHz, I don't know if a Extreme or Quad would be better or what.

M.E needs 3GB of RAM and COD:WAW needs 2 GB, so I'll get 4 GB.

Here is what I'm confused with. The box of M.E says for video, just a directX 9.0c compatible video card, and on the right it says Shader Model 3.0 required (is that a driver or a GPU feature or what?) and 256 MB of memory or more, and "contain one of these chipsets: NVIDA GeForce 6800 or better". I heard somewhere that it ONLY supported NVIDIA GeForce 6800, but my friend's specs said NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS with (I think) 1 GB of memory. And COD:WAW needs Geforce 7900 GTX. What's right and wrong, and what should I get?

For sound, it just says directX 9.0c compatible sound card. I was planning on Creative Sound Blaster (which I think supports that) but I don't know.

I have no clue for a PSU, or motherboard, or brand/type of RAM, or case, or if there's anything else I'm forgetting.

Note: Earlier I mentioned recording gameplay, my current computer lags horribly when I record me playing, so I'll need something that can handle it perfectly.

Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

First place to start is a budget. Once you know that you can find build suggestions at all price points here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

If you're looking at older hardware you may need to buy used since a lot of it isn't made or sold new anymore.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*



JMPC said:


> First place to start is a budget. Once you know that you can find build suggestions at all price points here:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
> 
> If you're looking at older hardware you may need to buy used since a lot of it isn't made or sold new anymore.


I'm thinking about $500, I can stretch it if i have too. And that article doesn't help.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

It seems like no one can help me if I do the whole thing, but it seems ridiculous to make a topic about the CPU, then make a topic about the GPU, then make a topic about the motherboard, and so on.. I guess I'll do it though.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

Doesn't help you with what? The example builds include complete systems starting at approximately US$400 and goes up from there. Each of them will meet or exceed the requirements you set in post #1. If none of them exactly match your needs, we can use one as a starting point in setting up a system which does. 

The minimum requirements of any particular game or application are just that, minimum requirements. The game requires a system with those specifications (or better) in order for it to run comfortably. It may or may not run on a lesser system. A higher spec'd system (such as one with a faster processor or stronger graphics card) will allow you to run the game at higher graphics quality and/or higher frame rates.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

I guess I should've just worded it differently. Could someone lock/delete this so I can repost?


Mod edit: 2 threads merged.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Graphics card question*

Mirror's Edge says it needs a NVIDIA GeForce 6800. Somewhere I heard that it would only work with a NVIDIA GeForce 6800. Is this true?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

There's no need to repost or create a new topic. As was said above the suggested builds give you options at any price range and are simply a guide. For a $500 budget you can build a decent system using higher-end older parts or mid-range new parts.

Do you have anything you're carrying over to your new build? Hard drive, monitor?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Graphics card question*

No, that is not true at all. It will work with any card that meets the minimum requirements. Pretty much any card on sale in the last few years will work fine. Performance will obviously vary by card.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Graphics card question*

Ok thanks!


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Graphics card question*

How do I tell what is a newer/better graphics card than another? It seems to me that a 7900 would be better than a 600, but it looks like the 600's came out recently.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

ATM, ATI is using the 4 digit model number and the 7000 series are the newest. Nvidia has gone back to the 3 digit model number, finishing with 9800etc moving onto the 200 series. But yes at current the 600 series are the newest cards with the Nvidia GPU chipset.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Graphics card question*

If I got the newest GPU, would the oldest game that would work on that computer work? And how do I tell if it's not a GPU from before NVIDIA went to the 4 digit model numbers?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not so much graphics compatibility more operating system etc. And Nvidia usually use GeForce/GTX before their model numbers. For Nvidia chipsets look at ASUS and Gigabyte and for ATI chipsets Sapphire for top quality units.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

All of our suggested builds use top quality known compatible components.
Your $500 budget will not get an Intel build for gaming. If Intel is what you want, then I would suggest saving until you have sufficient funds.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Graphics card question*



Technoid said:


> How do I tell what is a newer/better graphics card than another? It seems to me that a 7900 would be better than a 600, but it looks like the 600's came out recently.


If we know what components your PC has, your budget for a new GPU and the intended use, we can assist you more effectively.
Or, post any GPU's you are considering.
EVGA and Asus are good quality/w good support Nvidia chipped GPU's and Sapphire or Asus for AMD chipped GPU's


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

The article doesn't help because it's lowest system is way over specced.

I am building a brand new system.

If I get rid of one of the ones I have now before I finish it (which I doubt), I might take a keyboard/mouse/HDD from one. I don't think I will though

This is what a friend recommended to me: Intel Pentium G860, MSI GeForce GTX 550 Ti, Apex PC-389-C - System Build - PCPartPicker
And this is changes I made to it: Intel Pentium G860 - System Build - PCPartPicker I'm still working on it.

I'm considering a GeForce 9400 GT or a GeForce GT 220 or a GeForce GT 440.

Tyree: That certainly isn't true.. This will be well under $300.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

Our suggested build list was composed by knowledgeable PC builders, none are "over specced" and are all brand new top quality components.
It is certainly feasible to build for less but not with top quality, as noted by your selections, components and certainly not a capable gaming unit.
Best of luck.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*



Tyree said:


> Our suggested build list was composed by knowledgeable PC builders, none are "over specced" and are all brand new top quality components.
> It is certainly feasible to build for less but not with top quality, as noted by your selections, components and certainly not a capable gaming unit.
> Best of luck.


For my use, it indeed is over specced. 

Mirror's Edge does not need everything that was released today. I don't want to pay a thousand bucks to play a game I got for -$20. I will be making another one soon to play more recent games, which is why I want to make this one as cheap as possible. I don't care about top quality for this one, just as long as it works.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

This isn't solved...


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Only the best advice has been offered from top Wurlitzer people here. They recommend the highest quality components to users so they can get the longest life from their computer with minimal issues. I highly doubt they will recommend lower quality products to you. But as they often say "your money-our choice"


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*



Burto87 said:


> Only the best advice has been offered from top Wurlitzer people here. They recommend the highest quality components to users so they can get the longest life from their computer with minimal issues. I highly doubt they will recommend lower quality products to you. But as they often say "your money-our choice"


Looks to me no one's done anything besides throw a link to the recommended builds at me.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

As said by others, that's the best place to start. They give you the high quality brands to choose from and pick the more budget items ie: motherboard with less features. But since you are going for a budget machine. Pick an ASUS or gigabyte motherboard with an LGA1155 chipset, an intel core i3 CPU, video card if you can fine one an ASUS or gigabyte GTX 560 should suit your need. An XFX or Seasonic 550w PSU.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*



Burto87 said:


> As said by others, that's the best place to start. They give you the high quality brands to choose from and pick the more budget items ie: motherboard with less features. But since you are going for a budget machine. Pick an ASUS or gigabyte motherboard with an LGA1155 chipset, an intel core i3 CPU, video card if you can fine one an ASUS or gigabyte GTX 560 should suit your need. An XFX or Seasonic 550w PSU.


I started there. No help. So I posted this. 

All that is unnecessarily powerful. If anyone would read my first post and use Google you'd know what I was talking about...


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Those posts show the best you can buy under their respective budgets however you can downgrade the components whilst still using the top quality products


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*



Burto87 said:


> Those posts show the best you can buy under their respective budgets however you can downgrade the components whilst still using the top quality products


The games are so old I'd have to rewrite the entire recommended builds list. So I see no point in using it.. It would only confuse me anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*



Technoid said:


> Looks to me no one's done anything besides throw a link to the recommended builds at me.


What is it you want us to tell you and/or do for you? 
The suggested build list has top quality components per the corresponding price range. If you can find ways to cut cost then feel free to do so.....your money - your choice.
No one here is going to suggest you use low quality components.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*



Tyree said:


> What is it you want us to tell you and/or do for you?
> The suggested build list has top quality components per the corresponding price range. If you can find ways to cut cost then feel free to do so.....your money - your choice.
> No one here is going to suggest you use low quality components.


Well not exactly "low quality", just "old product". I don't need a i7 to play a game made in 2009, you know what I mean? So basically I want you to tell me what you think about what I picked, and if you know of something better around that sort of component (Such as a pentium 4 instead of a pentium 2, rather than a i7 instead of a pentium 2, you know?). And for the stuff I said I had no clue about, recommend something.

Also, check the links I posted earlier that my friend and I threw together.
This is mine: Intel Pentium G860 - System Build - PCPartPicker and this is his: Intel Pentium G860, MSI GeForce GTX 550 Ti, Apex PC-389-C - System Build - PCPartPicker. I don't know much about that processor, like if it's too new or too old or what. Also I think his GPU is a little too new, but I don't know what to get instead. I was thinking maybe a GeForce 9000 something, to a GeForce 200 or 400 something.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

Both of the lists have a good CPU, optical drive and Hdd.
The rest of the components are lower quality. I do not recommend AsRock Mobo's, AData or Ballistix RAM, MSI GPU's, OCZ or Corsair CX PSU's. 
Neither of those PSU's are sufficient to use with a 560 ti GPU.
I can not recommend anything better than what we have listed in the suggested builds.
My best advice....save your money until you can afford a good quality build.


----------



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

/facepalm/. Forget it..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help choosing components for new computer*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

